# Broken part on Fiamma Awning



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Help!! We have had our new motorhome for 2 years but stupidly we have never tested the awning until now - one week before heading to France :roll: 

We now find a part of the mechanism is broken but are not getting much success with our dealer - who fitted the awning. There is never anyone to speak to when we ring and they never return our calls.

Anyone out there have any ideas how and where to get the part quickly?

haggisbasher


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Try Johns Cross:-

http://www.johnscross.co.uk/


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi there google agent fiamma go to awning spares section andclick whichever awning you have there will be full diagram of every part possible . Have used them few times excellent service, the awnings are very easy to work on yourself
mark


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Agree with EJB.

Johns Cross are only over at Robertsbridge on the A21......not much more than 1 hour from Maidstone.

They are Fiamma main dealers and should have the parts in stock.

Give Glenn at call at JC on 01580 881288.

Hope you/get sorted.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Haggisbasher,

which part do you need and where are you?

I have a (wind damaged) fiamma zip awning in my garage at Blyth that you can use for spares, if that's any help.

Mike


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

There is the replacement parts service at www.fiammacentre.co.uk


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Did find the part on the Fiamma Centre web site after spending 'hours' looking on the Fiamma.com web site!!

Just waiting to find out if in stock and when it will be delivered.

Thank you all once again - you never let us down, that's what I love about being part of the Motorhomefacts.com.

Happy Motorhoming everybody!

haggisbasher


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Broken part on <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/fia*



haggisbasher said:


> Help!! We have had our new motorhome for 2 years but stupidly we have never tested the awning until now - one week before heading to France :roll:
> 
> We now find a part of the mechanism is broken but are not getting much success with our dealer - who fitted the awning. There is never anyone to speak to when we ring and they never return our calls.
> 
> ...


If you cannot find the part you need >>HERE<< just give us a call

Peter


----------

